# Bin Laden Confirmed Dead?



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Fox news is reporting* that UBL was killed, President Obama to be giving a press conference tonight.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep he is dead .. And everyone can thank bush for that.. Hes the one that set everytihng in motion to get obl .. Not goofy obama .. But mr bush .. Its great hes dead, now some people can have closure, but still doesnt mean other idiots out there will try stuff .. Thats the society we live in.. But bye bye obl .. I wish i knew what his last thoughts were before the bullet went thru his head lol ..


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally! We have proof that the 5.56mm is a viable military chambering...<heh heh heh>

His idiot son died in the fight as well--George W Bin Laden (or whatever his name is). I whole heartedly believe they should have freeze dried his carcass in a humorous position with a feral hog, dressed him in women's clothing, and sent him on a tour of the Middle East. Sort of a "Weekend at bernies" as done by Penthouse magazine...LOLOLOL


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

He's literally sleeping with the fishes.
Face recognition was used for the ID. DNA to be determined.
It will be hell living with the SEALS.
No you're NEVER going to know who pulled the trigger.
Osama has been replaced. They do have a chain of command.
Go condition RED. They're going to want payback in a big way.

AFS


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the Chinese....


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Day Two: Osama Bin Laden, Still Dead...


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Osama is dead! I BLAME BUSH!!!
:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------

